

Microsoft will discard search data sooner if rivals do same - ccraigIW
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/12/09/Microsoft_will_discard_search_data_sooner_if_rivals_do_same_1.html

======
Anon84
I would argue Microsoft are the ones that have the most to _LOSE_ by
discarding the data. Google already analyzed and mined Exabytes and Exabytes
of data. They already gained much of what there is to be gained by doing this
type of work. MS, on the other hand, has barely scratched the surface on what
can be done, and on what they can learn from it.

 _Companies don't run on data, they run on information._

Discarding the data won't erase the knowledge that Google already acquired and
that is responsible for keeping Microsoft in catch up mode. At most, it would
keep Google from increasing their lead, but it would do nothing to reduce it.

------
coliveira
Probably they just want to trick Google into discarding its valuable data...
Clearly MS has little to lose, since it doesn't have all that much data
(compared to Google).

~~~
kirubakaran
Big corporations are like children.

------
thwarted
Considering Microsoft's marketshare and income from search, they don't have
much to loose by actually leading the pack and, shudder, innovating in the
user privacy arena. Give me a reason to use your search services Microsoft.

